# Employment Pass



## Clare Hegarty (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi Does anyone know how long it takes for an emplyment pass to be granted?


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

once submitted, anything between 3 days to 3 weeks. 

Has your employer submitted the application ?


----------



## Clare Hegarty (Aug 20, 2010)

ecureilx said:


> once submitted, anything between 3 days to 3 weeks.
> 
> Has your employer submitted the application ?


Thanks for the reply...

Yes my employer submitted it 2 weeks ago but I have heard horror stories that it may take up to 2 months!!!


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

nope, it doesn't take so long .. Singapore is automated, and most passes are approved within 3 days .. if it takes more than 2 weeks, they can call and check at MOM .. or do an online query with the reference number ..


----------



## Clare Hegarty (Aug 20, 2010)

Thank you so much that put my mind at ease


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

I forgot to add something  Just check with your employer if they did submit. Some company HR dept take their own time before submission ..  Hope that didn't rattle your nerves .. 

Cheers


----------



## mohitrahuja (Aug 7, 2010)

Hi,

As an individual / professional can i apply for Employment pass and can search job if EP visa if approved OR only if any org. offer you a job then only i can apply??? Bit confuse,  pls. guide......

Thanks


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

I just answered this question in the other thread .. 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/si...ow-anything-about-singapore-3.html#post368279


----------

